
Could artificial-womb technology be a tool for women’s liberation? - Fjolsvith
https://thenextweb.com/syndication/2020/01/11/could-artificial-womb-technology-be-a-tool-for-womens-liberation/
======
Fjolsvith
Years ago, my wife wrote a paper for college where she discussed abortion
issues. In her summary, she mentioned that the artificial womb would change
the meaning of abortion to not include the death of the fetus.

